# Adobe CS7?



## ziggy84 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

         So I was looking into purchasing CS 6 Extended, but I saw a website stating they announced CS7 release date of May 7 2013 at the MAX convention...

I thought CS programs release every other year? Does anyone know if this released date of next month is legit, or just bs? I don't want to purchase CS6 just to be outdated in two weeks. 

 Thanks


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2013)

I haven't heard if any major changes or improvements to this new version.

The last big change was making it 64 bit and that was cs5.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 19, 2013)

Look HERE


----------



## ziggy84 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 25, 2013)

"This year we put a 7 on the box."


----------



## Heitz (Apr 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> "This year we put a 7 on the box."



HAHAHAHA


----------

